# Stocking a 29 gallon



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok I am planning to move all of my fish to different tanks for multiple reasons. It is going to be a heavily planted tank once I get a dozen or so plants. I got 4 asian bumblebee catfish thinking they were siamese bumblebee cats on vacation. Three of them are barely 0.5 inch with the largest one being 1.0 inch. I am planning to trade in 3 of them at my lfs. Does any body have any ideas of what I could do?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

Is your 29 gallon cycled? If not, do cycle your 29 gallon tank. Remember, do not use chemicals in your tank at all, unless you want lohachata to yell at you. 

If your 29 gallon tank is already cycled, get fish that will fit nicely into your tank and will not outgrow the tank. Again, remember to never ever use chemicals in your tank, unless you want lohachata to yell at you, and it will be worse than when he yells at me for doing stupid things.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Heavily planted 29. You could have like one pair of kribs or angels or you could get a big school of nano fish. CPDs or other small rasboras and cory habrosus would be cool. Just got "the 100 best nano fish" book, so I may be biased.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

emc7: don't angels need a tall tank? I ask because I know angels get huge and their height is taller than the length of their body. A 29 gallon tank isn't tall enough for angels, unless evil wizard has a 29 tall gallon tank.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Yall don't know asian bumblebee catfish do you? They get to 6 inch and are aggressive. The tank is cycled and over stocked at the moment which is why I am planning to move all of the fish to different tanks. My tank is 30 inches long 12 inches wide and 18 inches high.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

No, I don't know those kinds of fish.

Okay, your tank is cycled, that is good. You could go with tetras, neons or cardinals, in a planted tank. Research some options for fish to put in that 29 gallon tank. I would move all the asian bumblebee catfish to the different tanks, stock up the 29 gallon tank with peaceful fish, like neons, cardinals, guppies, mollies, etc. I would research the fish you want and make sure that they are compatible with each other. Post here and get some advice from lohachata, emc7, TheOldSalt, me, about what fish are compatible with each other. The three I listed along with me, are knowledgeable about fish, they have been fishkeeping for a long time, longer than me. If I am not sure about fish compatibility, I will Google it or ask lohachata, emc7, or TheOldSalt, because they have been fishkeeping for a long time and they know their stuff.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I would have to change all three yes THREE of my tanks stocking plans just to have a chance of making him work. I am just gonna trade them all in at my newly found lfs. 
So now that that is out of the way I will come up with a idea for the tank and come back. 
Also angel, check you getting a betta thread


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh I have been checking it. No I will not get live plants for my tanks. I cannot keep even a nonaquatic plant alive. So what is the point of getting an aquatic plant only to have it die on me? No point in it.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok I see your point of view. I shall stop challenging you to get live plants and stop talking as if it is the mid evil times.
Ok back to the stocking I have only been able to come up with this so far
10 white clouds


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

I do know that white clouds like cooler water. Your best bet is to go with warm water fish that have color, like guppies, neon tetras, cardinal tetras, mollies. This fish have color. Your tank would look awesome with some color swimming around, that is fish that have color. In my 55 gallon, once I can get it up and running again, I am thinking about making it into a neon/cardinal tetra tank, because I love color and I think little neons and cardinal tetras would be pretty neat as a huge school of fish all swimming around in the tank.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep thats why I want them, this is gonna be room temperature tank. They will do just fine in my 70-74 degree water.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

You will still need a heater because water is a bit cooler than the room outside the tank. The heater will keep the water temp at 70-74 degrees.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

White clouds are pretty cool. Good idea. Add some hillstream loaches and put a nice strong powerhead in to make a faux-fast water tank.

Standard 29s are fairly high. Just avoid super-veils, but they need to be a compatible pair to stay is such small quarters.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I am pretty sure I won't need a heater. I just asked my mom and she said the temp is 75 degrees but she changed it to show me how it works so it may move up. My water temperature may move up now so I am not sure what the temperature will be now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

evil wizard: listen to me, the water temperature is always a little bit cooler than the air surrounding it, even around the tank. So therefore you will need a heater, even one that only goes up to 75 degrees would work. So in order to keep the water temperature at 70-75 degrees, you will need a heater, because the water temperature without a heater is always a little bit cooler than the air surrounding it and even around the tank.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

@Angelclown I Know that, this is the lowest my tanks have ever been in temperature. So if 70 degrees is the lowest my tanks have ever been then that means that my air temperature will always be high enough to keep it at 70 degrees at the least. My temperature was 70 back in winter so that is the lowest it will drop.
My mom moved the temperature up in the house and the temperature increased so the tank temperature increased. I was right, my tank temperature is now 74 degree. The tank temp increased by 4 degrees over the night.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Actually, there is always a lag, the tank will warm or cool after the room does. A room can also be much warmer at eye-level than down by the floor. The bigger the tank, the slower the move A tank can be warmer than the room from pumps & lights, or cooler because of evaporation. It depends on your setup, but the tank temp will generally move with the room temp. Some of our "tropical" fish are really tropical and need high temps, like rams, many others, like white clouds, aren't and don't. EW may or may not need a heater in the dead of winter. But he's unlikely to in a GA summer unless they really air-condition aggressively.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you, we don't really air condition I think. But I am not sure because I don't really pay attention to the air conditioning and heating.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a tank just for White Clouds. My basement is 65 degrees, so I use a heater to keep it at 72, which is the optimum temp for them. Without heaters, my tanks all run at 64. Anyway, 74 is okay, too, so you probably won't need a heater. I keep mine at 72 for breeding, but they'll be fine at 74.

It's funny; I used to crank out dozens and dozens of those new tropical Vietnamese Whiteclouds, Tanichthys micagemmae, every month, and it was SO easy. However, in decades of fishkeeping, I never spawned the regular ones, T. albonubes. I could never keep them cool enough. Now that I moved, it's much easier to keep all my tanks at exactly the temps I want, which has opened up all sorts of possibilities.
The silly little guys spawned on their second day in the tank! LOL I can finally cross that one off the list. Whew! That was getting embarrassing.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok so I got a heater that came with my 38 gallon kit and I wanted to try it out so I put it on this tnak and it is now a 78 degrees and very stable. I like the temp so I am gonna keep it there. I have made a new stocking plan which I think is good.
6 Black Phantom tetras
6 Serpae tetras
3 South American/Asian Bumblebee catfish. I'll give them a chance to grow out a bit so I know what they are.
About 10 Mystery snails

I also have a 20 gallon and a 38 gallon that I would like some opinions on my stocking but I'll post it later cuz I'm lazy,lol.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Serpaes are mean little suckers which make everyone unhappy. Instead of those, I would get Red Phantoms. They look better and are much friendlier.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I already have 3 serpae tetras and 2 black phantoms, the reason for their low numbers is because some mysterious disease killed off a dozen or so fish in my tank and just dissapered as quick as it came.....it only appeared for about a week. So back to my serpaes now, they don't nip and are very friendly.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok I am feeling not that lazy now So I shall post the tanks.
20 gallon high tank
10 Pristella tetras
10 Kuhli loaches
1 German blue ram

38 gallon tank
1 Blue gourami
12 cories
10-15 mystery snails
10 red eye tetras
I am thinking about adding another school of fish and a single other fish, what you think?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I have changed my stocking plans a little bit.
38 gallon
1 siamese algae eater
1 bristlenose pleco
1 blue gourami
12 cory's
10 red eye tetra
1 molly
3 oto

29 gallon
6 black phantom tetra
6 serpae tetra
4 bumblebee catfish
2 honey gouramis if I can sex them.

20 gallon high
10 pristella tetra
10 kuhli loaches
1 bristle nose pleco
1 german blue ram


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

In my opinion, for the 38 gal, maybe not the blue gourami because they can get slightly aggressive and large, which would allow options for a small school of small fish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2015)

A bristlenose pleco can reach 6 1/2 inches and needs at least a 29 gallon tank. I had two in my 55 gallon tank when I had them. They are neat fish. Looks like from the website below, they can withstand coldwater. They need roughage in their diet, which a piece of driftwood in their tank. Read the link I posted and it will help you with the gallon size tank and care of the bristlenose pleco.


http://aquariumtidings.com/how-to-care-for-a-bristlenose-pleco/A


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

from my own experiences in keeping a few thousand or so bushynose plecos they really should be kept in temps from the mid 70s to the lower 80s..most of my pairs i have kept in 15 gallon to 20 longs..they do quite well in that size tanks..they will spawn and the fry usually stay with the parents for 3 or 4 weeks..sometimes even a bit longer.. driftwood is a must as they need it to aid in digestion..give them a well rounded diet consisting of primarily algae and vegetable matter with regular feedings of some meaty foods as well..


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

lohachata: The reason why you were able to keep some bushynose plecos in a 15 gallon is because some of them can stay small, topping at 4 inches. But other bristlenose plecos, aka: bushynose plecos, can max out at 6 to 6 1/2 inches. Depends on the ones you have. All the websites that I have checked say a 30 gallon tank is the minimum size tank for a bristlenose. Take a look at the links:

Ancistrus catfish can reach a length of 12.5 cm (almost 4 inches). 

The size of the smallest bristlenose pleco:
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/pleco/bushynose.php

The how to care for a bristlenose and the recommended tank size:
http://aquariumtidings.com/how-to-care-for-a-bristlenose-pleco/

The minimum tank size for a bristlenose pleco:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+837+1039&pcatid=1039


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Angelclown,


Bristlenose & bushynose plecos are the same critter..... There are other ancistrus species which get larger but they are rarely seen. 

Bristlenose plecos can be housed & maintained in tanks ranging from 20L & up. Please double research your information before trying to out speak some one with more experience in the hobby.

Please explain the multiple statements regarding not using chemicals in aquariums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

Wildforfish: if you read multiple books and online sources for fishkeeping, they will all say that chemicals will mess up your tank. In Common Fish Diseases, a book I have had since I have been fishkeeping, states that chemicals are not good for the aquarium and will cause more problems than an aquarist needs. Even a mod here is against chemicals. He always says, "the more you mess with your tank, the more problems you create for yourself". Also I only referenced what I said. Plus I have kept bristlenose plecos. Also I know they are the same, I have been fishkeeping for 10 years.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hobby experience come from just that, EXPERIENCE. 

Yes, reading books will help to give guidance as one has to start some where, you should be careful in in your research / references as not every one with a website or book will have the correct information. Double check.

Yes, adding chemicals willy nilly is not recommended but they do have their place when you have the experience in using them. With experience they normally are not needed.

40+ in the hobby


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

WildForFish said:


> Hobby experience come from just that, EXPERIENCE.
> 
> Yes, reading books will help to give guidance as one has to start some where, you should be careful in in your research / references as not every one with a website or book will have the correct information. Double check.
> 
> ...


Yeah, no kidding.

I have checked multiple websites about bristlenose plecos that ALL say the same thing. I look at multiple websites and books before giving information about something.

Chemicals do not have any place in the aquarium hobby. All you need for your aquarium is dechlorinator and medication. Using any chemicals with your tank, will create more problems than you can handle.

evil wizard: listen to lohachata, TheOldSalt, emc7, these three have many years of experience in fishkeeping. Lohachata has never steered me wrong when I have asked him and talked to him about fishkeeping. There will be times I can help you with your questions. Also NEVER use chemicals in your tanks, they will mess up your tanks and create more problems for you. All you need is dechlorinator and medication.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

If I am not mistaken, dechlorinator and medications are chemicals?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

My sincere apologies to evil wizard for taking his post off topic.

I am done......for now


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are a lot of members of this forum the have a great deal of experience in this hobby along with a great deal of knowledge about it...if i am not mistaken wildforfish has been keeping fish longer than most of the members of fishforums have been alive.
i have never told anybody that chemicals have no place in the aquarium hobby...but i have stated that i only use a dechlorinating agent and a few medications when needed..and i do tell people that chemicals that alter the PH are things that i do not condone using..along with chems such as algicides and those for clearing the water...amongst others..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You have to know what goes in your tank. I hate proprietary potions with no ingredients lists. You put it in and you plants die from salt or shrimp from copper and you never know why. Algae killers mean a lot of dead, rotting algae so even if it doesn't kill fish outright, your fish can die from an ammonia spike . Sludge control products that reduce nitrate to nitrogen gas neglect to tell you that ammonia is an intermediate step, so again dead fish. I do use pH products, but I've also killed fish with them, they are not for beginners and most fish and most water don't need them. Its not "chemicals" per se that are bad, its constantly changing water conditions that stress out fish.

Keep it simple, read everything, ask about what you don't understand, don't believe every thing you read on a bottle or on the web. Keep a log of every water change, every fish added, every additive. Don't be afraid to seek out expert advice. For example, go on facebook and friend Racheal O'leary, she literally wrote the book on nano fish. Scary looking but really, really nice and knowledgeable.
https://www.facebook.com/msjinkzd?fref=ts Fish people love to talk about fish.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Agree with Rachel O'Leary, very knowledgeable and friendly but if she takes time to help you, you must be willing to listen and accept her advice.

She is the one responsible for my nano tanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

I looked at her profile and I just might add her as a friend. I already have three people from this forum as friends on Facebook.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I am going to go down the list.
@bull The blue gourami has been with me for about a year and has never showed any aggression.
@ angelclown I have an albino female bristle noce pleco, is it true that the albinos stay smaller?
@loha I am actually gonna attempt to breed bristlenose plecos for fun. I have a female and I saw a good sized male at petco, but they were gone today so I gave them my number and told them to call me when that got an adult male bristlenose pleco in stock. Yes I have driftwood, I can blanch some veggies, what meaty foods should I get? I can't get plecocaine.
@ wildforfish It's ok I don't mind going off topic, it can lead to some interesting conversations,

When I saw wildforfish say Rachel o Leary(I skipped reading emc7 posts the first time) I thought that was one of your names for a second,haha lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry for the excess words. 

Albinos in general should be the same size and their colored siblings, but poorer eyesight may make them less competitive for food and thus smaller if they are not raised separately from dark-eyed sibs.

I had some super mean serpaes as well, but I've heard other accounts of mild ones. Wonder if there are multiple species with the same common name.

Plecos are always in demand, easy to rehome. Do you have some pleco caves? (tube with one end closed)

Catfish scrapers from Xtreme are supposed to be good, but I've not tried them on my fish (nor tasted them)


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I am not sure If I want to have both my albino female and normal male in the same tank or not. If I put them in separate tanks then one of my plecos will have to go into my 20 gallon high and the other will have to go in my 38 gallon. 
My serpaes are actually super nice and have not hurt anyone. I just hope this new batch I am getting won't be mean. The school(6) half died out do I was left with only 3. I got 3 more yesterday.
I don't have those caves but I can surely look for them.
I just looked them up and they look nice. Why would you taste them, weirdo


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

If you house the plecos in two different tanks, be sure to add a cave or two for the male.

The males prefer to hang out in a hide (not just for breeding), the female will tuck her self where ever she feels comfortable.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep I agree with that. My female likes to hide behind the filters in my 10 gallon. The reason she is in my 10 gallon is because the filter on the tank that I had her in cut out and died and I had to do the best I could do for the time being.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I first typed "I haven't tried them", then I edited it because it sounded like I ate them. It was amusing in the wee hours. 

Once full grown, you can put different colors together. I would go with 1 cave per pleco + 1 more so they can choose. 

Plecocaves.com is the normal place to get them online, but some stores are starting to get them or you can try a piece of PVC with an end cap from the hardware store. All the pleco breeders I know have caves like that for the male to guard the eggs/fry in.

Good luck, dead filters suck. Do you have an air-pump? If you alreday have one, sponge and box filters are the cheapest to add/replace.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I have many air pumps. I am not sure how to make a sponge filter, but with the amount of knowledge one can find on the internet I am pretty sure that I can learn how to make one. I am actually suppose to be learning how to make one so I can have a five gallon red cherry shrimp tank.


----------

